# the super Fry, just one fry, one little baby



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a super fry......









I am so backlogged over here with this fry, I have 6 tanks of fry, I got another tank for my larger fry, Im equipping it with a hang on filter for the quarter size grow outs..

anyrate I had 2 batches been sitting in the parent tank a week now, you know small swimers coming out of the gravel, I was working to move the quarter size to the bigger tank, then it was time to get the two batches from the parent tank, which I usually remove them at egg stage, but im trying something here with this batch, experimenting with my survival rates, anyway, i start removing the fry, and the water level was down, out of the corner of my eye I see a big fry, I finished syphoning that nest and loked around and I got a 1.5" in the parent tank..







This ones got red all over him, I think he has been hiding under the hang on filter lip, will be intersting to see if he makes it.I always have a few babies swimming in the corners but they never make it this big....

Thought you guys might like that story....


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

you putting a hob on that 30g i sold you?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Thats awesome Mas. I wish I had 6 fry tanks but that would take alot of time.So im probably gonna stick to my 1 maybe 2 fry tanks and one couple.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> I have a super fry......:laugh:
> 
> I am so backlogged over here with this fry, I have 6 tanks of fry, I got another tank for my larger fry, Im equipping it with a hang on filter for the quarter size grow outs..
> 
> ...


I've had it happen a couple of times. They usually didn't make it past 1-1.5 inches. It will depend on how well fed the larger p's are, but he won't make it much longer!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> I've had it happen a couple of times. They usually didn't make it past 1-1.5 inches. It will depend on how well fed the larger p's are, but he won't make it much longer!










yeah he is still going today, I think he has been living on the steady strweam of the smaller ones making it up, to the corner, he just munches them, who knows I just looked at the new eggs and he is still going....Im wishing him luck,


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> > I've had it happen a couple of times. They usually didn't make it past 1-1.5 inches. It will depend on how well fed the larger p's are, but he won't make it much longer!
> 
> 
> :laugh: yeah he is still going today, I think he has been living on the steady strweam of the smaller ones making it up, to the corner, he just munches them, who knows I just looked at the new eggs and he is still going....Im wishing him luck,
> [snapback]1161648[/snapback]​


I got real attached to one and kept a close watch. He was living in a fake stump and would come out to eat pieces of Jumbomin left over from larger reds. I think he just got big enough to be a meal! If you give him alot of cover he might make it longer!


----------

